# German lugers ???



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Located a Luger, The gentleman says its a 42 modle made in 1939, Ive always wanted a Luger, but dont know alot about these collectable firearms, Read that alot of them are rebuilds, He says its all matching numbers. What should a fella watch out for, Markings, Or the parts to look at an see if there broken or close to breaking. Anthting on this would be a help, Price range?? Would you shoot it or keep for collecting , Thanks ole Carver


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I know nazi markings bump the value up A LOT.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

definitely do some numbers research because aaron is right, if you can tie it to WWII and get some direct provenience like theater of operations during the war you will most certainly have a sought after collectable for the right niche if its in good condition!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I'm sure there is a Luger forum somewhere on the web, there's forums for most anything.

Those guy's will be able to tell you more than you'll want to know especially if you get some pics and numbers. 

Bill at the Trading Post on Scenic Hi is pretty well versed in Nazi memo too. He once bought a Luger mag for a buck at a yard sale and sold it for $160 to the guy that had the matching numbered pistol and the other mag. I'm sure both were exstatic over that find.

Rick


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, Ive been burning up the web looking at dif resorces, Havent got a look at it as of yet to see if there are any SS markings on it, But thanks ole Carver


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

From what I have heard, there was a lot of issues with the Luger and that was why it was replaced with the P38, this is from the grape vine :whistling: ?
The gun auction sites, gunbroker.com, etc., would be a good place to see what the going rate is now.
Check out the Blue books of gun also a place to check out the value?
Best of luck and keep us posted?
Stay cool 
bobinbusan


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Gonna pass it up, Ive read how alot of them have been altered to look mil, an were only com firearms put together to look realistic, If any of the PFF members know enough to go look it over, He did say it has the eagle on it. The gentleman is looking for a smaller hand gun an a little cash or 1000.oo I have the # It was a listing on C/L ole Carver


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Get pics and post them here. We can only do so much with limited information.

An eagle helps a little better assuming this is the national emblem. Either way I don't like getting into these things since there's too many fakes out there.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I think without nazi proofs they are usually in the 7-800 range, with a SS or swastica or eagle 9-1000, the broom handles with orig. case/stock are 1200+ if memory serves me correct


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

TheCarver said:


> Gonna pass it up, Ive read how alot of them have been altered to look mil, an were only com firearms put together to look realistic, If any of the PFF members know enough to go look it over, He did say it has the eagle on it. The gentleman is looking for a smaller hand gun an a little cash or 1000.oo I have the # It was a listing on C/L ole Carver


I think you are wise to pass it up. I learned years ago that if you aren't sure about something and aren't really an expert on it, it's best to not buy it, especially something that's $1,000.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I think you are wise to pass it up. I learned years ago that if you aren't sure about something and aren't really an expert on it, it's best to not buy it, especially something that's $1,000.


Good advice


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thanks gents, I will see if he will let me get a few pics, If nothin else at least if one of our members sees it worthy some good will come of it, ole Carver


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

He put it back on C/L this morning an sold, Thanks for info gents, ole Carver


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

hey quick question, and I may sound dumb as well as feel so after seeing the answer, but where on C/L (I'm assuming thats Craigslist) do you find firearms for sale??? Love the forum, but I'm a gun enthusiast who, like most here, wants avoid paying dealer price, and we're always looking for the next "wow!" find to add to the collection am I right!?!


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

Well technically, you're not supposed to find em, some people post, most get deleted, so it's random, usually in sporting goods sections.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

What's more is that many German handguns made towards the end of WWII have no markings at all because they were pumping them out so quickly just to get them out in circulation. You have to really know what you are looking for and at.


----------

